# filter



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok i have 3 tetras and a betta in a ten gallon. Today i got an elite stingray 10 filter for it. From the top water comes out which vibrates the water which makes it harder for the fish to move. Is this the wrong filter can i turn it off, or will it turn off by itself thx


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

filters do not turn off by themselves. if they do they are broken. bettas like fairly quiet water. 
You can read up about how to slow the water movement down or you can put some decorations strategically located in the tank to provide calm areas where the betta will prefer to be.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I would return it and since your tetras are gone I would get a 3G filter because they won't produce strong currents and also bettasdon't create alot of waste


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm not familiar with the type of filter you are using, so I can't comment on its operation. However, as mousey said, you can strategically place decorations to minimize flow in certain areas of the tank. Where the filter itself is placed on the tank will also affect the level of current. From your description, the impression I'm getting is that the filter hangs on the back of the tank. Those do often create quite a current, and if you don't already have it moved to one side of the tank, doing so may also help with your "current" situation.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

ya i fixed the problem i moved it to the corner and the place where the water comes out i turned that to the corner too thx guys


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

How come ur filter takes so much space? It's HUGE!


----------

